# Going to US on K1 Visa & want 2 work remotely for UK comp while waiting 4 work permit



## emiliano76 (Apr 29, 2014)

*Going to US on K1 Visa & want 2 work remotely for UK comp while waiting 4 work permit*

Hi all,

Sorry for the teenage writing style in the title but that was the only way to fit it all in. 

I have just been granted a K1 Visa as I am about to move to the US to finally be with my fiancée (soon wife!). She is a US citizen.

I now have to give notice to my current employer in the UK but as they are going to struggle to find a replacement on such short notice, they have asked me if I would be able to work remotely for them until they find someone else which could take around 3 months.

When I will arrive in the US I will apply for a work permit and it will probably take a few months to receive. Until then I am not allowed to work in the US but what about me working remotely for UK company??? 

For information: my company HQ is in the US but I am under UK payroll. They will not pay the high cost to relocate me, especially because I will be able to legally work there only a couple of months after arriving (if all goes well!).

I do not want to go against any law or anything that could put me in trouble. It has been hard work getting hold of this visa and will not take the slightest risk to loose it. I said to my employer that it is unlikely to be possible but I would like to make sure.

Thank you all for your help!
Emiliano


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

No you cannot work legally in the US unless you have the respective visa or work authorization. Services are produced in the US for compensation which is work. Sorry!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Conceivably you could file USCIS Form I-131 to obtain advance parole, which is permission to leave the United States (to work temporarily in the U.K.) prior to your Adjustment of Status. But check those rules very carefully to be sure you know what you're doing if you do it at all.

Note that it is legal for you to work remotely for your U.K. employer from within the European Union. If it's more convenient/fun (after advance parole approval) to work temporarily from the French territories in the Caribbean (Guadeloupe, Martinique, or Saint Martin), that'd work. It may also be legal for British nationals to visit British overseas territories and work from there, but please do check that very carefully. Including the tax implications.

I'm not at all recommending any of these options, but I present them speculatively and for some completeness.


----------



## emiliano76 (Apr 29, 2014)

Thank you for your responses! 
Based on this I think I am simply going to say to my employer that they will have to find a replacement very quickly as I do not want risk breaking any rule.
Thanks again,
Emi


----------

